# Change of Venue



## mike047 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have several projects that I need to crunch to get over the 1 million mark.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=6e46a8bdf28953d9c60a92fff2333c1e

*I'll be BACK*


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2009)

Do what you have to do Mike, we'll still be here


----------



## A novice (Oct 7, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have several projects that I need to crunch to get over the 1 million mark.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike I have just about finished AA#19 with Boinc@Australia I will move back to TPU for a few weeks, before returning to XS to help out while you are away.
                        Rob


----------



## mike047 (Oct 7, 2009)

A novice said:


> Hi Mike I have just about finished AA#19 with Boinc@Australia I will move back to TPU for a few weeks, before returning to XS to help out while you are away.
> Rob



You Da Man


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2009)

A novice said:


> Hi Mike I have just about finished AA#19 with Boinc@Australia I will move back to TPU for a few weeks, before returning to XS to help out while you are away.
> Rob




Thanks Rob


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have several projects that I need to crunch to get over the 1 million mark.
> 
> ...




Slacker


----------



## mike047 (Oct 18, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Slacker



I try hard

How's it going pup?
Hang around this is a *GREAT* team!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, they seem a nice enough crew.
May do a fly-by crunch here when the chance arises.....busy trying to keep my own team afloat right now.

Things not too bad this side of the pond, hope you are well.


----------



## mike047 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sometime tonight/afternoon I will be on an extended road trip.

I will be participating in base camp treks and will be helping Vaio start his new team.

FAH will remain the same.

CRUNCH hard and CRUNCH often


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi mike 

The startup help will be most welcome-and of course I will be trekking some too


----------

